# Drug shown to reverse radioiodine resistance in some advanced thyroid cancers



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drug shown to reverse radioiodine resistance in some advanced thyroid cancers.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-02-drug-shown-reverse-radioiodine-resistance.html#nwlt


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fascinating...that's quite a development!


----------

